# Why rub collars in a table????



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wait,:stop: what am I missing? 
I've been known to be pretty dense,:blink: and that may be the case here. But, I can't figure what a rub collar would be used for in a table. Just for pattern routing?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gene; isn't that what James was doing with that neat acrylic jig he posted pictures of, yesterday?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I have never use guide bushings in a table mounted router....a job that requires guide bushings would be done easier and safer with a handheld router.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My oak park miter jig uses a collar as a guide, so I use that one in a table. I've use a few patters with guides in the table, because you can control the height of the bit without worrying where the bearing is.
I have damaged patterns using bearing guided bits, but not with a collar. There were a lot of projects on the TV show that Bob and Rick used template guides in the table

As always, there is more than one way to do everything in the workshop


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will 2nd that Bob R. sold me on using guides (collars) on the router table he would say that 90% of routers job can be done on the router and with the guides it's true not to saying about to close that big hole up around the bit on the router table...so to say you don't know what you are missing if you don't use them...

1-3/16" Router Plate Inserts - Lee Valley Tools
1-3/16" Router Plate Inserts - Lee Valley Tools

"Discussions solely based on operations that are using the table-mounted router. Bob and Rick say "More than 90% of all operations using the router can be done with the table-mounted router."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbW543e4LhU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLpAiyZCIVM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpxHgbEw6qw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbV0jODRTM

===




kp91 said:


> My oak park miter jig uses a collar as a guide, so I use that one in a table. I've use a few patters with guides in the table, because you can control the height of the bit without worrying where the bearing is.
> I have damaged patterns using bearing guided bits, but not with a collar. There were a lot of projects on the TV show that Bob and Rick used template guides in the table
> 
> As always, there is more than one way to do everything in the workshop


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't used guide bushings much in my tables, but I do use a set of Whiteside zero clearance rings. Not as easy to change as the Incra inserts, but two sets were thrown in on a deal so the cost was right!!

earl


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an idea for a circle cutting jig and using a guide bushing to 'centre' the jig on the bit would be ideal.

All I have to do is work out how to do it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guide bushings are how you guide jigs on your router table. Your hands are kept safely away from the bit. Sometimes you can do the same job with a bearing guided bit... just be sure to guard your work.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Guide bushings are how you guide jigs on your router table. Your hands are kept safely away from the bit. Sometimes you can do the same job with a bearing guided bit... just be sure to guard your work.


Mike I am happy to see your stack of bottle balancer's as when you set up to make one of anything then you may as well make a hundred of them and what you say about bearing cutters and guide rings is very correct, N


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually Neville this was helping Barb last year. I just thought the photo was a good explanation.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

HawaiiBob said:


> I have an idea for a circle cutting jig and using a guide bushing to 'centre' the jig on the bit would be ideal.
> 
> All I have to do is work out how to do it.


Maybe like this one?

Circle Cutting Jig For The Router


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

Similar idea. but for use on a table mounted router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Here's one for the router table
Router Forums - View Single Post - Circle Jig

===


HawaiiBob said:


> Similar idea. but for use on a table mounted router.


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

Bob,

That is what I had in mind, but maybe not quite as fancy, or as infinitely adjustable.

I saw one that some bloke had also made for his bandsaw and he used trimmed down pop-rivets which he inserted in holes drilled along the centre line of the jig with which to rotate the work piece.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Actually Neville this was helping Barb last year. I just thought the photo was a good explanation.


Mike I have said to the forum a few times that when the members set out to make one item then they should use up some of that wood that is just laying around and make a few more of them at the same time, as when you make more than one of any item then you change how you think about making anything so your little stack of bottle balancers is just proof for them that doing more is the better way. n


----------

